# Theateraufführung: Der Wald im Eschental oder zuviel des Schlafs



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (2. März 2009)

*Hört, Hört!!
Ihr tapferen Recken und holden Fröileins!!!*

Seid herzlichst eingeladen einen Abend die Magie des Theaters zu erleben, euch entführen zu lassen aus dem Alltag, hinein in das Geheimnis der Theaterwelt ...

*... mit der Erstaufführung von „Der Wald im Eschental oder zuviel des Schlafs" des kleeeeiiiinen Theaters!!!*

Eine Truppe von Wanderschauspielern hat im sagenumwobenen Wald im Eschental Zuflucht gefunden. Aus Wut über ihr Stück hat man sie aus der Stadt gejagt, den Großteil ihrer Kostüme und Kulissen verbrannt, und so steht die Truppe vor dem Nichts. Umgeben von den geheimnisvollen Geräuschen des Waldes proben sie ein neues Stück, das alles bisher Dagewesene in den Schatten stellen soll.

Der Vorhang hebt sich
*am Samstag den siebten Tag des Märzens
zur siebten Abendstunde
im Eschental *(in der Nähe von Maestras Posten).

Froh wären wir um einen Jäger, der sich verlässlich um den Wolf kümmert, der uns ab und zu besucht. Alle die eine Reise per Teleport benötigen, wenden sich vertrauensvoll an Louîs (mit einem Dächle über dem i), ebenso Leute, die bei der Reise helfen können.

Einen Synchronsprecher für Freunde aus der Horde haben wir nicht, den müßt ihr selbst mitbringen. Und bitte laßt dafür alle eure Waffen zu Hause (außer dem Jäger, der das vielleicht zur Wolfsberuhigung braucht).

Grüße
Ceriny vom kleinen Theater.


----------



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (7. März 2009)

Gleich geht es los !


----------



## neo1986 (7. März 2009)

Geil lasst mal jemand ne kammera mitlaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valkron (8. März 2009)

Mist habs verpasst.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr. Zwicky (10. März 2009)

wäre schön wenn das jmd hier hochladen oder zumindest nen link reinstellen könnte:

Für Role-Play mit Evnents !


----------



## Albertado (16. Mai 2009)

Ach ich wette das was man da hauptsächlich sehen könnte wären irgendwelche Kiddys die ehe sie ins Bett müssen nochma ihren längsten rauslassen müssen und da mittendrin rumgehüpft sind,


----------

